# New Hunter Milwaukee...Looking for Guidence



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Bryan.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:welcomesign:
Your best bet is get to a local club and range and rub elbows and make some new friends . I am too far away and my land owners arent open to me bringing in other friends. Wi. has some great public land to hunt . i ran into a guy way back in on public DNR running my lab today and it reminds me that most hunters are great people. Sorry but i don't know anyone near Milw. to help out - i will say your wanting a mentor , experienced hunter to partner up with is a good thing . It will make the learning curve much quicker.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## bpete (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Bryan, welcome.


----------



## BostonBowHunter (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Pretty excited to get out there.


----------

